
Ask HN: Resources to Teach Yourself Medicine? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>Let me first just say that I don&#x27;t think that studying physiology and biochemistry will put you anywhere near understanding do being remotely qualified to have a medical opinion. I just want to learn a great deal about biology and the current state of medical knowledge.<p>Are there any good books&#x2F;resources you recommend that are taught at Med Schools?
======
ktpsns
Interestingly, medicine courses at universities don't seem to be as open
(liberal in the web, sharing slides, references, etc) as in other subjects. I
found out one reason for that is the obligation of secrecy for the patient
(cases). Another thing I found out is that book stores in university cities
have in average as many books about medicine as about all other topics. These
observations come from my gf who started studying medicine in Germany. They
surely are not universal.

However, one thing I always tell interested students who wonder what to
prepare for/learn for a subject: Go to the website of any favourite university
and look up the plan of courses/study regulations for your subject. It's
typically public and gives you a good idea what a candidate for a
thesis/diploma/degree should have learned. And in fact, in medicine physiology
and biochemistry make a good part of the first semesters.

~~~
hsikka
Great idea, I did that previously for undergrad applied math, thanks for the
tip!

